# Great day at new spot!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 10, 2021)

Had a blast today digging with my buddy at a new, yet muddy, spot that even preserved the corks and the contents of the bottles! Got lots of BIM Blanks to sell in box lots to the local antique dealers too! Here are the finds...

Some BIM crowntop sodas and english torpedo!





Blank meds that should have been embossed, lol




More Blanks and nice base embossed cold cream




Corks and contents!!!




Definitely the contents!








Killer crude, whittled, and bubbly light olive mini ale!



 Can't wait to return to this spot!

Thanks for viewing,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## zsmith333 (Aug 10, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Had a blast today digging with my buddy at a new, yet muddy, spot that even preserved the corks and the contents of the bottles! Got lots of BIM Blanks to sell in box lots to the local antique dealers too! Here are the finds...
> 
> Some BIM crowntop sodas and english torpedo!
> View attachment 228530
> ...



Incredible finds! They’re in amazing shape. That torpedo is beautiful, definitely a bucket list one for me. Doubt I’ll find one in east Texas though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 11, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Incredible finds! They’re in amazing shape. That torpedo is beautiful, definitely a bucket list one for me. Doubt I’ll find one in east Texas though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't count that out...I've dug dozens of those torpedos in Texas.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 11, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Had a blast today digging with my buddy at a new, yet muddy, spot that even preserved the corks and the contents of the bottles! Got lots of BIM Blanks to sell in box lots to the local antique dealers too! Here are the finds...
> 
> Some BIM crowntop sodas and english torpedo!
> View attachment 228530
> ...


Awesome spot. I like the condition the glass is in. I have a hillside dump that produces stuff that looks tumbled. Crazy clean like yours. Happy hunting!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## zsmith333 (Aug 12, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Don't count that out...I've dug dozens of those torpedos in Texas.


Oh awesome! I didnt know they were popular down here. Ive really only seen examples of ones on the east coast


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice finds, especially those crown tops and that miniature whiskey!  Never seen a miniature whiskey anywhere near that crude before.  Looks like that site has some good potential!



zsmith333 said:


> Oh awesome! I didnt know they were popular down here. Ive really only seen examples of ones on the east coast


I think they can be found pretty much anywhere that ginger ale was consumed.  Particularly in areas where more expensive, imported products were used.  I mostly associate these round bottom ginger ales with hotels and upscale restaurants, so if you can find a dump for one of those, there's a good chance that they could be in there.  As far as round bottoms go they're pretty attainable bucket listers.  I don't think I've ever dug one myself (not 100% sure on that, I know I've dug some almost-round bottoms before) but I still consider them to be pretty common.  For me it's a North American round bottom that's the bucket lister, those are a lot harder to find!


----------



## zsmith333 (Aug 12, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds, especially those crown tops and that miniature whiskey!  Never seen a miniature whiskey anywhere near that crude before.  Looks like that site has some good potential!
> 
> 
> I think they can be found pretty much anywhere that ginger ale was consumed.  Particularly in areas where more expensive, imported products were used.  I mostly associate these round bottom ginger ales with hotels and upscale restaurants, so if you can find a dump for one of those, there's a good chance that they could be in there.  As far as round bottoms go they're pretty attainable bucket listers.  I don't think I've ever dug one myself (not 100% sure on that, I know I've dug some almost-round bottoms before) but I still consider them to be pretty common.  For me it's a North American round bottom that's the bucket lister, those are a lot harder to find!


There is the site of an old hotel and saloon that only appears on Sanborns up to 1921, no other records of it can be found, at least when i have looked. Unfortunately, the county probation office sits on the site now, lol. But a creek runs next to it, and i found the edge of a dump or privy, because i found ash/seeds/glass/and an oyster. This is in Nacogdoches texas


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2021)

When I see a Bottle with something Yellow in it makes me wonder if someone didn't Piss in it. I know from Experience it is more common then you think. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> When I see a Bottle with something Yellow in it makes me wonder if someone didn't Piss in it. I know from Experience it is more common then you think. LEON.


I believe most men have at one time had to relieve themselves in a bottle. Horrible truth. Thanks for the warning hemihampton. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Aug 12, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Oh awesome! I didnt know they were popular down here. Ive really only seen examples of ones on the east coast


I worked a historical preservation project in 1999 at the Cane River Creole National Historical Park and Heritage Area--whew, glad I didn't get on permanent there; imagine having to write out that name on every bit of official correspondence--at Natchez, (near Natchitoches) LA. The flower beds in the front yard of the plantation house were bordered with antique bottles, a fair proportion of which were "torpedoes" or round-bottomed at the time.





That's only about 100 miles from Nacogdoches; so, I'd be really surprised if the same products were not popular in your area during the same era.

(The photo is grabbed off the web--I didn't shoot a single picture in the four months that I was there before transferring to Glacier National Park in Montana.)

If any of the members have watched _The Horse Soldiers _movie, they've seen John Wayne walk through that gate at the end of the brick walk. The movie production company installed the gate. They didn't like the look of the wire gate that swung there in 1959.

A helper and I unearthed a Pluto Water bottle while replacing a brick foundation pier under one of the buildings. Broken glass shards were evident all over the grounds. There was a filled-in cistern on the grounds that certainly sparked my curiosity, though all I could do was speculate !


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> When I see a Bottle with something Yellow in it makes me wonder if someone didn't Piss in it. I know from Experience it is more common then you think. LEON.


Yeah, but color of the liquid matches exactly. Plus the bottle is sealed by an original cork and was preserved in mud for years, so that is why it is most likely original contents.


----------



## embe (Aug 12, 2021)

please see edit below


----------



## embe (Aug 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> When I see a Bottle with something Yellow in it makes me wonder if someone didn't Piss in it. I know from Experience it is more common then you think. LEON.


Cool finds,  

Taking the time to try and pee through that tiny opening... cork it...,and bury it?  

Seems more likely to me that groundwater seeped in over the years, or else original contents


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 12, 2021)

embe said:


> Cool finds,
> 
> Taking the time to try and pee through that tiny opening... cork it...,and bury it?
> 
> Seems more likely to me that groundwater seeped in over the years, or else original contents


Probably mixed with groundwater. It does fizz or bubble a bit when shook. Would've thought it was just water if the liquid didn't fizz and look exactly like the picture of the one in a museum collection. If anything at least it sounds better to me, lol


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2021)

Somebody peed in this Hutch Bottle. or is it Ginger Ale?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Either is not good. Should look at a drop through a microscope. 100+ year old biosphere.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

Wow!! I’m glad there’s still places to be found there. It’s getting ruff in this area- all fenced up or gone over by people for years. And really when I think about it, I wouldn’t want the liability of people coming in on my own chunk of land and digging, if I didn’t know them. Because I pay taxes and take care of the roads and all, I want a hand in finding whatever might be buried by the Chinese gold miners ran out or killed in 1850 in the middle of the night? What they must have left, when it was leveled with equipment. Part is untouched,.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Somebody peed in this Hutch Bottle. or is it Ginger Ale?View attachment 228614


Or is it ground water, lol

I did find a blob beer with original beer in it. Nasty fermented for 100+ years smell though after I opened it while cleaning, lol


----------

